# Questions about Au Jus



## oneshot (Jun 24, 2009)

How long can you keep left over juices in the fridge???

Can they be frozen and kept???  If so for how long???

Lastly, can you add other juices to the already frozen juices???


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 24, 2009)

Juices will keep about the same amount of time as the meat, though if coffee is added, it raises the acidity, thereby reducing risk of bacterial colinization. To be safe, I'd say 3-4 days in the fridge, then freeze or use promptly.

No probs freezing. Do what you like there.

Eric


----------



## fire it up (Jun 24, 2009)

Make sure you don't store in metal cans, always transfer to another container.
If freezing, one simple method many folks like is to pour your leftover broth/jus/whatever into ice cube trays and then store the cubes in a gallon freezer bag.
In the freezer it is good for 6 months to a year if stored properly.


----------



## oneshot (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help. Freezing sounds like the way to go....


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 24, 2009)

Mine never last that long.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The relative(vultures) devour it before it get cool.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Yes,Freeze and add anything you like.Imaginationation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

